# A Real Lost Steam Engine Found in Woods.



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

As reported by Steve Barry of Railfan and Railroad Magazine, an 0-4-0T locomotive has been found pretty much intact in a woods on a farm NJ, only a few miles from the magazine offices. It is a 2ft gauge locomotive and was Baldwin built in 1910. These locomotives were used in the construction of major railroads (moving fill or rock in small trains), but in NJ they were also used on humus farms. Research still needs to be conducted to learn exactly why this locomotive was in the woods in NJ and how it survived 100 years. Several theories presented on RYPN.org. 

Link to the Railfan and Railroad article Jan 13th:


http://www.railfan.com/rf_railnews.php



Here is a link to more photographs on Steve Barry's web site.

http://www.railroadphotographer.com/Pho ... 0973_EdLWB 



Imagine hiking out in the woods and finding a real steam engine. Way cool. 

Tom


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, thanks for proving those links - *fascinating story! *







Glad to see it's going to be at least cosmetically preserved.









- And along the lines of discovering a loco in the woods - how about this one: Abandoned Shay in SC  

Unfortunately, I don't have much in the way of further details on it, other than it was apparently designed for use on a *"pole" logging railroad (that used tree trunks as rails! *







) judging from the wide wheel treads, & it's also supposed to be preserved. Information came from the ShayLocomotives.com website.







*Tom*


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Considering the crummy had to have been painted in the last 30 years, it wasn't too lost


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually the crummy was not lost. It was built fairly recently. The owners of the farm were aware of the old train in the woods. The crummy was actually built on an old wagon car typical of the type used in 2 ft RRs such as Humus hauling. The family constructed the Caboose for the kids to use as a playhouse. The wagon is still pretty original. 

Tom


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting find, almost a shame that they are moving it from a silent slumber to stuff and mount it in a public spot. 

There is at least one, maybe two narrow gauge locos in the woods east of here, some co-workers of a friend have found them and another friend has seen the intact (well, the ties are mostly gone, but the rails are there) trackage in the woods from a 1940s mothballed logging operation.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Better stuffed and mounted, than to let it just rust away. But I hope wherever they put it, that it will at least have some protection from vandals.


----------

